# problem of wb in lightroom cc



## grosloulou (Jul 23, 2015)

hallo,
i am retouching a portrait.
skin is a little too orange so i tune white balance to make skin more neutral
when i come back in library the skin is more orange than in develop module and in develop module when i press F for full screen and toggle F i see same difference

for instance teeth are brighter in develop than in library

i have tried a blue WB to be sure and we see a huge difference again

any idea ? could something be linked to graphic card or monitor profile... different in the two modes ?

best regards
marc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 24, 2015)

I'd expect it to be the other way round - more saturated in Develop.  You could try turning off the graphics card checkbox under the Preferences > Performance tab and see if that helps.


----------



## grosloulou (Jul 24, 2015)

*wb bug on unmodified image ?*

hallo,
here is a screenshot in lightroom cc 2015 under win7 of unmodified image on which i display before/after

any idea where the bug comes from ?

best regards
marc


----------



## grosloulou (Jul 24, 2015)

yes it is !!!! thanks
can you please explain ?
is it normal ?

best regards
marc


----------



## grosloulou (Jul 24, 2015)

yes it is !!!! thanks
can you please explain ?
is it normal ?

best regards
marc


----------



## grosloulou (Jul 24, 2015)

colors are i think here much beautiful with graphic on
not sure i can recover these colors for skin with temperature slider

marc


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jul 24, 2015)

Before/after what?


----------



## grosloulou (Jul 24, 2015)

this is the trick : before and after nothing, just display the original nef before and after
please go to the other similar post. i started discussing a tiff but noticed later it appears on any nef
i didn't notice victoria answered to tif topic so i sent the next screenshot on the other post
sorry for confusion

marc


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 25, 2015)

grosloulou said:


> this is the trick : before and after nothing, just display the original nef before and after
> *please go to the other similar post*. i started discussing a tiff but noticed later it appears on any nef
> i didn't notice victoria answered to tif topic so i sent the next screenshot on the other post
> *sorry for confusion*
> ...



 Yes; that's makes it a rather complicated and confusing marc   Maybe you could ask for one thread to be closed / deleted


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jul 25, 2015)

> this is the trick : before and after nothing, just display the original nef before and after


Now you are writing again: 'before and after'...

On some time you have the left view and on some time the right?
Can you discribe as exact as possible what happens in between?
Is it only some time (one moment you have the left view, and a view seconds later the right view 'pops' up?) or have you to navigate away to another image and did the change happens when you come back. Please add some information.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2015)

Threads merged... so where are you up to now Marc?


----------



## grosloulou (Jul 27, 2015)

hallo Victoria,
i have unchecked graphic processor and everything seems to work fine so i was waiting for your comment about why does this happen (why is white balance correlated with graphic card cpu ???) and if soembody intends to mention this bug to adobe.
For Roelof i thought i was clear
when you make nothing and select display beforre/after both images are the same
in my case with graphic checked the after has different white balance
it seems only develop module is using graphic card so library, export, edit in photoshop use the "before" image and develop is always wrong so risky to further develop with sharpness, clarity, ... because image is very different from all other occurences in the soft

best regards
marc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 28, 2015)

It's not just you on the color difference - keep an eye on this thread: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/rendering-error-using-graphics-processor-lr6

Let's just say there are an awful lot of variables involved with the GPU, and they're still working out the glitches.  Add your comments and screenshot to that thread I've linked above, so they start to understand the ins and outs of this one.  In the meantime, I'd leave GPU turned off if it's causing trouble.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jul 28, 2015)

> For Roelof i thought i was clear
> when you make nothing and select display beforre/after both images are the same
> in my case with graphic checked the after has different white balance



Only after Victoria merged both threads it turned out that the before/after refers to switching on/of the GPU


----------



## grosloulou (Jul 28, 2015)

sorry Roelof, still wrong  sorry for confusion
as said when gpu is on and when, in develop module, i open a unmodified raw file and simply display before/after, instead of having twice the same image unretouched yet, there is a difference of white balance
this means that gpu creates a white balance itself
this is the image "lr_cc_wb_bug"
because develop module is the only one using gpu, export jpg and launch photoshop sends the same origianl unretouched nef you would have without gpu

the reason why i did two posts is because very first one implied portrait professional and photoshop until i noticed problem came from lightroom and thanks to Victoria to gpu checkbox
this was the "tif_geforce_on attachment" which explains why a tif

best regards
marc


----------



## YAOG (Aug 3, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's not just you on the color difference - keep an eye on this thread: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/rendering-error-using-graphics-processor-lr6
> 
> Let's just say there are an awful lot of variables involved with the GPU, and they're still working out the glitches.  Add your comments and screenshot to that thread I've linked above, so they start to understand the ins and outs of this one.  In the meantime, I'd leave GPU turned off if it's causing trouble.



Victoria,

Could the difference in WB be caused by the GPU having a different color LUT loaded than the O/S is using or some mismatched settings between his O/S and LRCC?  Just thinking out loud.

HTH


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm not sure YAOG, we'd need an engineer to answer that one, so the best place to ask it is on the thread linked above.


----------

